# Main > News >  Free tokens and maps!

## RPMiller

From the RPTools forums (http://forums.rptools.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6725):



> Hello fellow gamers.
> 
> I'm releasing all my tokens for free.
> I appreciate every person who has purchased tokens in the past, you have made the FUM site possible.
> Today I will change the store to reflect this, all token packs will be free.
> http://fouruglymonsters.com/onlinestore/
> 
> By making the tokens free I will free myself from needing to make large tokens sets. I've always tried to make the sets as large as possible to give people the largest bang for their buck.
> Now I can release One or two or 10 token packs. I can make a larger variety of tokens on unrelated themes.
> ...

----------


## Redrobes

Wow that is a big deal ! Devins tokens are amazing in both quality and in their number which must be north of several hundred with lots of variety esp monsters.

----------


## Sigurd

This is very generous and great news.

The storefront requires registration and has some bugs. DK said that he would place the tokens in the FUM download area soon.


Sigurd

----------


## RPMiller

For those that don't want to wait - If you go ahead and "purchase" them, you'll get an error at the end when you submit, but it does go through. You'll get an email with a link back to the purchase where you can download everything.

----------


## CavScout

Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## icosahedron

This may be a dumb question, do you need to register at the FUM site to download these tokens? When I click on the zip download icon for any set, I get sent back to the home page. The tokens sound really useful.

Thanks.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Yes, you do need to register and log in. I had the same problem, since it's not mentioned anywhere that I saw that that was the case.

----------


## icosahedron

Thanks. I don't like proliferating my memberships, but it looks like it might be worth it in this case.

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks everybody for the good words.

At 1st it wasn't neccessary to log in to get them, but a few changes that we are making in preparation for FUMcon made it a requirement. Sorry for the hassle it was not intentional.

-D

----------


## icosahedron

No major hassle, Devin, and in any case it was well worth it, those character tokens are great.

That release has gotta be worth some serious rep, but if I'm reading the rules right, mine counts for squat.

I'll check out your site when I get some time. You don't have top-downs of modern/future city buildings, by any chance?

----------


## Valarian

It really is worth registering, especially if you use Virtual Tabletop software. There is a fairly large VTT community on the FUM boards. I can also say that Devin's tokens are definitely worth another community board registration (hell, they were worth the money but if he wants to hand them out for free I don't want to discourage him).

If you've not yet tried out running pen-and-paper roleplaying games online, there's FUMCon coming up in April. This is an online convention that's been run the last few years to promote Virtual Tabletops and Roleplay Gaming online. There should (hopefully) be a number of demos and games to attend.

----------


## icosahedron

Well, I'm registered, Valarian, but at some point I gotta choose - do I game or browse boards? Cos there aren't enough hours in the day to do everything I want.  :Frown: 

I'm afraid I'll have to choose gaming. I haven't got into VTT and I'd have to give up something else if I start. At present I'm just using the software to seamlessly map MTU.

Thanks for the heads up though.

----------


## RPMiller

No need to give up gaming if you use a VTT icosahedron. You can actually use most VTT software in face to face games in place of miniatures and crystal maps. Heck you can even use your miniatures still if you have a way to project the map onto a table top. There are even suggestions for creating simple white 3D models of your map and projecting your map down onto it to enhance the experience even further.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> No need to give up gaming if you use a VTT icosahedron. You can actually use most VTT software in face to face games in place of miniatures and crystal maps.


Errr... do you know someone that actually maps in crystal?   I would think that would be reserved for alien races....

----------


## RPMiller

> Errr... do you know someone that actually maps in crystal?   I would think that would be reserved for alien races....


I thought you were my age?  :Wink:  Crystal maps is what the old acrylic sheets were first called when they came out.  :Very Happy:  They were "crystal clear" and had a grid embedded in them to draw over. So you could put any old drawing/map down, lay the sheet over it and break out the markers. Ah, the memories...

----------


## jfrazierjr

> I thought you were my age?  Crystal maps is what the old acrylic sheets were first called when they came out.  They were "crystal clear" and had a grid embedded in them to draw over. So you could put any old drawing/map down, lay the sheet over it and break out the markers. Ah, the memories...


Dennis: I'm thirty-seven.  I'm not old!

----------


## RPMiller

Did I say old? Nope, I said my age. So what are you insinuating?!  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Did I say old? Nope, I said my age. So what are you insinuating?!



Well... stupid forum software has limits on posting length, so I had to put in the "I'm not old" to get it to post....besides... I figured the quote might be more recognizable with that in there anyway.

----------


## icosahedron

> No need to give up gaming if you use a VTT icosahedron. You can actually use most VTT software in face to face games in place of miniatures and crystal maps. Heck you can even use your miniatures still if you have a way to project the map onto a table top. There are even suggestions for creating simple white 3D models of your map and projecting your map down onto it to enhance the experience even further.


My current games are PBEM with players in various time zones. We can't get together at any one time. I believe VTT is predominantly real-time, not sure whether it can be played with only one person at a time logged in, so it would probably mean an additional game.

Either way, it would take some time to learn the system and that time would have to come from somewhere. My recently resurrected interest in mapping has already exceeded my time budget.  :Frown:

----------


## RPMiller

There are a number of people using VTT for PBEM/PBP games. No, you wouldn't use the macros and chat and whatnot in that setting, but you could if you left the server up and running all the time. Predominately those that use VTT in PBEM/PBP simply use the mapping/token/vision blocking/fog of war abilities to generate static maps. If that is all you were using it for, there isn't really anything to learn (assuming you are using one of the better VTTs).

----------


## Torq

I use Maptool in my PBEM and its great for setting up screen shots and exporting them into the board. It works really well.

Torq

----------


## kuifster

i want to learn to make maps how do i start and what do i need? please help.

----------


## Steel General

> i want to learn to make maps how do i start and what do i need? please help.


Well it depends on how you want to create them. Obviously the easiest route is pen & paper but since you're here you probably want something a little more 'techie'.

You need a graphics program like PhotoShop, Paint Shop Pro or GIMP. I would suggest GIMP if you do not have anything else; its free, and is under constant improvement and you will find many great tutorials, etc. here to help you.

----------


## RPMiller

> i want to learn to make maps how do i start and what do i need? please help.





> Well it depends on how you want to create them. Obviously the easiest route is pen & paper but since you're here you probably want something a little more 'techie'.
> 
> You need a graphics program like PhotoShop, Paint Shop Pro or GIMP. I would suggest GIMP if you do not have anything else; its free, and is under constant improvement and you will find many great tutorials, etc. here to help you.


Another thing I would suggest is posting to the Introduction forum and telling us about yourself; what software do you use, what sorts of maps you want to make, etc.

Then you can get a lot of pointers from that thread to others with relevant information.

Once you grab a program to use, throw something together and post it and we'll give you all sorts of advice on it to get you pointed in the right direction.

Oh, and welcome to the Guild!  :Smile:

----------


## JBoucher

Yes! Welcome to the guild! I'm new myself (if you couldn't tell from my post number), but if you just look around, I'm sure you'll find what you need. Like today! I found these amazing tokens that Devin was kind enough to make available for free download on his site!

These are going to be awesome. I think I'm going to print them out on some posterboard (or something similar) and use the tokens as I need them. So thanks a ton, Devin.

----------


## Redrobes

Been adding a new feature to my app tonight because of Devins characters. Theres so many that I cant find anything in amongst them so I made it create contact sheets of the characters. I then put all the sheets on one big sheet so this is all the high res chars. I am planning to create a set of icons for Devins images which will allow people to use Devins chars so that they are all properly scaled etc. Anyway, all the characters on on page is the worst case scenario for my app and its slowing it down ! Just thought you would like to see them all and for those who havent got them yet then this is what your missing !

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks RR,
Even zoomed in you can hardly make them out.
I will have some pages of the tokens on my token site soon.. 
http://www.immortalnights.com/tokensite/index.html

Also I would like to get more in-game screens using my characters to put on the site as well.

----------

